# My new 20$ wannabe Gilly grassy camo suit



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Osenator said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You could go to a big sporting goods store that has gilly suits so you can see them in person and see how they are built. Basically its just netting with raggs tied on.


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

1. Go out in the middle of the woods with yourself completely covered in what will eventually be your suit. 

2.Cover yourself in glue.

3. Roll around on the ground.

4. Repeat 2 & 3.


----------

